# صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب



## sharihan (14 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## magdy22 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور جميلة جدا 
والاجمل اننا نفهم الرسالة 
ونعود نترأى امام الرب 
ونصير بالحقيقة هيكل الله 
وروح الله يسكن فينا


----------



## montasser (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يحفظنا من شرور هذا العالم و يثبتنا على الايمان


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صورة جميلة لماما العدرا
ميرسي ليكى كتير
مستنيين اكتر


----------



## adel baket (14 ديسمبر 2006)

كل سنه وجميع الاخوه بخير    بقدوم العام السعيد وعيد الميلاد المجيد والصور جميله جدا


----------



## sharihan (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى يا جماعة جدا على ردوودكم​


----------



## hanysabry (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على الصور الجميله


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميله جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mriam (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور 
.......مشك ور .......... .......... ..... .......... .......... .مشكو ر......... ... 
....مشكور. .. ......مشكو ر......... . .......... ...مشكور.. .......مشك ور..... 
..مشكور... .. .......... مشكور..... . .........م شكور...... ......... مشكور..... 
..مشكور... .. .......... .......... مشكور .......... .......... ..... .....مشكور ..... 
....مشكور. .. .......... .......... ... .......... .......... ..... .....مشكور ....... 
......مشكو ر. .......... .......... ..... .......... .......... ..... ...مشكور.. ... 
.........م شكور...... .......... ....... هايـــل .......... .......... مشكور..... .. 
.......... .. مشكور..... .......... ..... .......... .......... مشكور ...... 
.......... .. ...مشكور.. .......... ..... .......... ......مشكو ر......... 
.......... .. ......مشكو ر......... .... .......... ..مشكور... ..... 
.......... .. .........م شكور...... ..... .......مشك ور........ ... 
.......... .. .......... ..مشكور... ......مشكو ر......... ......... 
.......... .. .......... ........يا غالي. .......... ..........


----------



## نعمة (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكور 
.......مشك ور .......... .......... ..... .......... .......... .مشكو ر......... ... 
....مشكور. .. ......مشكو ر......... . .......... ...مشكور.. .......مشك ور..... 
..مشكور... .. .......... مشكور..... . .........م شكور...... ......... مشكور..... 
..مشكور... .. .......... .......... مشكور .......... .......... ..... .....مشكور ..... 
....مشكور. .. .......... .......... ... .......... .......... ..... .....مشكور ....... 
......مشكو ر. .......... .......... ..... .......... .......... ..... ...مشكور.. ... 
.........م شكور...... .......... ....... هايـــل .......... .......... مشكور..... .. 
.......... .. مشكور..... .......... ..... .......... .......... مشكور ...... 
.......... .. ...مشكور.. .......... ..... .......... ......مشكو ر......... 
.......... .. ......مشكو ر......... .... .......... ..مشكور... ..... 
.......... .. .........م شكور...... ..... .......مشك ور........ ... 
.......... .. .......... ..مشكور... ......مشكو ر......... ......... 
.......... .. .......... ........يا غالي. .......... ..........


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا*

صور رائعة والرب يحميك


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائع اية يابشر الجمال دة بصراحة مكتبة صور تحفة تجنن
_____________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## فيدو ديدو (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

فعلا صور رائعة


----------



## ارض الحويلة (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

على فكرة انا شفت صور زي دي بالظبط علي اليوتيوب للحسين بن علي !!!!!
ارجو ان تكونوا مصدقين ان هذه مجرد صور جميلة ذات افكار معنوية و ليست معجزات !!


----------



## blackrock (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

صور رائعه فعلا
ربنا يعوض تعبكم
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

صور جميله ياشيرى 
 ربنا معاكى وياريت تنزلى تانى اكتر


----------



## fedfed (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

بيبكوا علينا دم و احنا لسة منغمزين فى خطايانا................................. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bnt elra3y (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

جمييييييييييييييييييلة اوى ياشريهان الصور دى
ربنا يباركك
وصليلى​


----------



## thebaptist (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

وَعَمِلَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا عَمِلَ دَاوُدُ أَبُوهُ. 
هُوَ أَزَالَ الْمُرْتَفَعَاتِ، وَكَسَّرَ التَّمَاثِيلَ، وَقَطَّعَ السَّوَارِيَ، وَسَحَقَ حَيَّةَ النُّحَاسِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا مُوسَى لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَانُوا إِلَى تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يُوقِدُونَ لَهَا وَدَعُوهَا [نَحُشْتَانَ]. 
عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ اتَّكَلَ، وَبَعْدَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَلاَ فِي الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَهُ. 

2 ملوك 13: 3-5

يا جماعة إقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مفتوح وإعرفوا من هو الرب وما هي طرقه التي ترضية ولا تصغوا الى تقاليد الناس 

عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، 
بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ

1 بطرس 1: 18-19

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
*أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ احْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنَ الأَصْنَامِ. آمِينَ. *
رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 20-21

صلاتي الى الرب أن يفتح أعينكم للحقيقة


----------



## thebaptist (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

وَعَمِلَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا عَمِلَ دَاوُدُ أَبُوهُ. 
هُوَ أَزَالَ الْمُرْتَفَعَاتِ، *وَكَسَّرَ التَّمَاثِيلَ، وَقَطَّعَ السَّوَارِيَ، وَسَحَقَ حَيَّةَ النُّحَاسِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا مُوسَى *لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَانُوا إِلَى تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يُوقِدُونَ لَهَا وَدَعُوهَا [نَحُشْتَانَ]. 
عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ اتَّكَلَ، وَبَعْدَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَلاَ فِي الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَهُ. 

2 ملوك 13: 3-5

يا جماعة إقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مفتوح وإعرفوا من هو الرب وما هي طرقه التي ترضية ولا تصغوا الى تقاليد الناس 

عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، 
بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ

1 بطرس 1: 18-19

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
*أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ احْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنَ الأَصْنَامِ. آمِينَ. *
رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 20-21

صلاتي الى الرب أن يفتح أعينكم للحقيقة


----------



## nonaa (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

ربنا يسامحنا
احنا غير مستحقين دمعه الغالى دا


----------



## muheb (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

عاشت ايد صورتجنن


----------



## gift (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

الصور كثير حلوة
يسلمو


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور تبكى دماااا ارحمنا يارب*

ارحمنا يا رب
الرب يباركك


----------

